# The history of barbeque.



## Binford 6100 (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## JC in GB (Jun 30, 2020)

Very informative.  Thank you.

JC


----------



## uncle eddie (Jun 30, 2020)

The bow-tie immediately makes him an authority haha.  Worth a watch.  I enjoyed it.  I also got an idea for something by watching it...


----------



## buzzy (Jun 30, 2020)

Good info. Thanks!


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jul 1, 2020)

Thank you for sharing, it was fun to watch. Very informative. Now I have several more useless facts (as my dw would say) to share at the family gathering this July fourth weekend.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Jul 1, 2020)

Thanks for sharing that. I got a kick out of it. Quite informative.


----------



## Julian16 (Jul 4, 2020)

really informative, thanks, especially for a person who is new to this forum)


----------

